# Roc City Rib Fest 2009 KCBS -- May 23 - 24, Rochester, NY



## GoodSmokeBBQ (Jan 11, 2009)

If anyone has any questions feel free to PM. It will be held at Ontario Beach Park (http://www.monroecounty.gov/parks-ontariobeach.php) on the beautiful shores of Lake Ontario. $5000 guarentee, 100% payback, money through 5th place and ribbons through 10th. *Apps are now out *on the website (we also have the ability to pay online with credit card, http://www.roccityribfest.com).  We are also planning on having a judging class on Friday May 22nd for those interested.  Working on getting the proclimation and expect to be a State Championship.
Thanks   , 
Brian


----------



## GoodSmokeBBQ (Feb 12, 2009)

I have a block of rooms at a discount rate ($109) at the Hampton Inn about 5 miles from the location. Ask for Nancy or Jessica and tell them you are with Roc City Rib Fest. They are reserved for any part of or the entire weekend, up to you and your plans.

Hampton Inn Rochester-North
500 Center Place Drive, Rochester, New York, USA 14615 
Tel: +1-585-663-6070 Fax: +1-585-663-9158 

Link: http://www.hamptoninn.com/en/hp/hotels/ ... cn=ROCNYHX

-free hot breakfast
-free internet
-indoor pool and hottub
-fitness room
-very large parking lot (trailers, busses, RVs welcome)
-overnight security

Must book before April 20th for discount, then block is released.

Oh yeah, Famous Daves is walking distance from the hotel  :P

If camping or RVing is your thing there is a great state park 15 miles from the event called Hamlin Beach state park (http://nysparks.state.ny.us/parks/info.asp?parkID=6)


----------



## honcho (Mar 9, 2009)

Brian ;  I'll be on the Radio ( wlvl 1340 am 10-11 am) Tuesday 3-10-09. Talking BBQ in westeren N.Y. With ask the pro host Town of Wheatfield historian Chuck Cederman. We will bring up your comp. Plus the Boston Hills event, Our Smokin Eagles International BBQ Festival in Wheatfield N.Y. (Niagara Falls N.Y.) and the Oinktoberfest in Clearence N.Y. We also have plans of Greg Rempe calling us to talk BBQ.  And yes I'm working on my app' for your show  See ya later BBQ Brother


----------



## GoodSmokeBBQ (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks for the mention!


----------



## GoodSmokeBBQ (Mar 12, 2009)

Update: The Gov's proclamation is in! And we have 21 teams signed up so we will be a State Champ. 

Also we will have access to a bath house on site for Saturday and Sunday for showers and such.

Thanks!


----------



## U2CANQUE (Mar 19, 2009)

Are you guys having a cutoff number of teams?  Glad to see you are filling up FAST!!  Happens, good event with good folks, should be a lot of fun!!!


----------



## Diva Q (Mar 20, 2009)

Wish we could have done this one. It sounds like it is going to be terrific. Gl to all those going.


----------



## GoodSmokeBBQ (Mar 21, 2009)

Shouldn't have to cut any one out.  We should be able to fit about 50.  If we get more than that you might see me in the water   .  Still dont hesitate to get the aps in, price goes up first of May.

Diva, love to have ya and will miss ya, maybe next year?


----------



## U2CANQUE (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks.......I have a couple more before that contest, and wanted to make sure that the bills were paid before sending that one in.  Also, when paying through paypal, are you automatically entered into the rib contest as well?
See ya in May!!!


----------



## GoodSmokeBBQ (Mar 22, 2009)

yep, buy KCBS get Roc City Rib Cook off free, including through paypal


----------



## GoodSmokeBBQ (Apr 1, 2009)

http://www.dec.ny.gov/animals/28722.html 

There are some worries about the ability of wood for traveling teams. See the link above but basically no firewood can be imported into the state. Nor can it be tranported more that 50 miles in the state. I believe comercial wood chips / chunks / dust are OK, this stuff is usually dried in kilms. They are worried about your local cut wood, and stopping the infestation. 

We will have wood available for the teams that need it. I am working the details now.


----------



## honcho (Apr 1, 2009)

I'll be on tv (lctv.net) on Monday 4-6-09, @ 8pm With the Town of Wheatfield N.Y. Supervisor, Tim Demler, we will be talking BBQ in wny along with our event, Mike's in Boston Hills ,  The 8 yr running OINK And your's in Rochester N.Y. I should get pleanty of e-mails for all the above. We'll be on for 1 hr  This should be a great year for BBQ


----------



## GoodSmokeBBQ (Apr 2, 2009)

You are the best!


----------



## GoodSmokeBBQ (May 1, 2009)

Man is time flying... We are having a great turnout so far, thanks to all who have signed up! 

42 KCBS teams to date, and 55 overall including the rib cookoff on Sat. 

Let me know if anyone needs anything.


----------



## wittdog (May 1, 2009)

Thats great. Wish we were going. Good luck to everyone


----------



## Diva Q (May 1, 2009)

Well heres a first for our team. We are currently plannin on doing the Ottawa comp for the Fri/Sat then right after turn in time we are heading down to the Roc City comp. They were gracious enough to accomodate our late arrival time and have someone available for meat inspection at about 930pm. It should be a really interesting challenge and we are looking forward to it!!!


----------



## Griff (May 1, 2009)

Wow. Diva is doing a double header.


----------



## Unity (May 2, 2009)

That team's got barbecue travelin' in their blood!    

--John


----------



## Impailer (May 12, 2009)

If anyone still needs a hotel room for this comp, we got a good deal through priceline.com:  Hyatt Regency Rochester for $73.90.   Best rate (no refund) on their website is $135.20.

http://www.rochester.hyatt.com/hyatt/hotels/index.jsp

It is 7 miles from the competition.

To get the same price, or close to it, bid for a 4 star hotel in Rochester Downtown and bid no more than $58.00.  I started the bidding at $45 and it offered me a free bid for $13 more.


----------



## Adrienne1 (May 13, 2009)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> Well heres a first for our team. We are currently plannin on doing the Ottawa comp for the Fri/Sat then right after turn in time we are heading down to the Roc City comp. They were gracious enough to accomodate our late arrival time and have someone available for meat inspection at about 930pm. It should be a really interesting challenge and we are looking forward to it!!!



Nice that the Ottawa comp was cancelled.  Will make the whole exercise much easier!


----------



## wittdog (May 22, 2009)

Good luck to all at the Rock City Comp


----------



## woodman3222 (May 22, 2009)

Good luck to all. Looks like the weather will be great.


----------



## oompappy (May 22, 2009)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Good luck to all at the Rock City Comp



Thanks wittdog, luck sure won't hurt as long as it's the _Good_ kind  
We're loaded & ready to head out to historic Charlotte Beach...
http://nyfalls.com/lakes/ontario-ontariobeach.html
... great place for a comp.  8) 

Brian has done an excellent job putting this together, lots of local interest.
Here's the list of teams...
http://roccityribfest.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=blogsection&id=6&Itemid=28

Yes, I'll try to get some pics


----------



## wittdog (May 22, 2009)

oompappy said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know you'll get pics...getting a neighbor to piss and moan for two days...might be a problem unless Bubba shows up


----------

